
Why Einstein Will Never Be Wrong - enobrev
http://www.universetoday.com/108044/why-einstein-will-never-be-wrong
======
pmiller2
One of my professors in grad school was an editor of a monthly publication
dedicated to publishing undergrad-level math-related stuff. He has a really
amusing drawer full of "proofs" of Fermat's last theorem, the Goldbach
conjecture, and the parallel postulate.

~~~
dded
In HS geometry, our teacher started showing us basic constructions with
compass and ruler: bisecting a line segment, drawing a line perpendicular to
another line, and bisecting an angle. Then, at the end of class, he mentioned
that no one had ever succeeded in figuring out a method to trisect angles. He
did _not_ mention that it had been proven that you couldn't (in the general
case).

I spent the entire evening trying to trisect the angle.

~~~
chinpokomon
I think it was explained that way to me too. I also spent a lot of time trying
different ways. In hind sight, that was probably one of the best ways I could
have been taught. I was challenged to try and do something that others had
not.

